# Win 7 - LAN Geschwindigkeit messen ???



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

gibt es schon ein Programm, mit dem man die Win 7 - LAN Geschwindigkeit messen kann ??? Ich hab im Netz leider noch nichts gefunden.

Es müsste auch für Win 7 64 Bit geeignet sein. Und eventuell auch Wlan unterstützen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das eine Rolle spielt. 
Das Programm würde also hier auf einem Notebook laufen.

In Win 7 habe ich leider so ein Tool nicht gefunden. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch an der falschen Stelle gesucht. 

Ich möchte also die LAN Geschwindigkeit von meinem Notebook zu meinem Desktop-PC messen, welche über eine FritzBox miteinander verbunden sind. Ich hab das Gefühl, das es etwas langsam ist. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## midnight (11. Dezember 2009)

Kopier doch einfach eine größere Datei, dann zeigt ers doch an 

so far


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2009)

Das hab ich schon mal gemacht. 
Da ich aber das Ergebnis nicht mehr weiss, werde ich das gleich mal wiederholen.

...


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt 103 MB kopiert.
Die Kopiergeschwindigkeit lag bei ca. 1,12 MB / Sekunde.

Das kommt mir ein bißchen wenig vor. 

...


----------



## midnight (11. Dezember 2009)

Merke: Doppelpostes sind böse! Bei Wiederholung musst du damit rechnen, das der Weihnachtsmann dies Jahr nicht erscheint (=

Viel mehr hab ich auch nicht. Ich habe eine FB 7170 und Daten kopieren ist damit echt müßig. Und dabei steht nur eine Wand im Weg...

so far


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Merke: Doppelpostes sind böse! Bei Wiederholung musst du damit rechnen, das der Weihnachtsmann dies Jahr nicht erscheint (=
> 
> Ja Ja, das kommt davon, wenn man nebenbei TV schaut.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattinator (11. Dezember 2009)

Hiermit kannst Du die LAN-Geschwindigkeit (Durchsatz Lesen / Schreiben)  ständig anzeigen lassen:
FlorianGilles.com - Release Notes
Bei mir läuft's unter Windows XP ohne Probleme.

Im Windows XP gibt es zur Anzeige der System-Resourcen (incl. LAN-Durchsatz) die perfmon.exe, das Äquivalent für Windows Vista und 7 wird wohl der "Resource Monitor" sein, s. Microsoft Windows Vista Resource Monitor .


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi mattinator,

ich hab mir die 64Bit Version vom Netspeedmonitor auf mein Notebook runtergeladen.
Auf diesem läuft ja Win 7 64Bit.
Es funktioniert. Alles klar. Vielen Dank für den Link. 

Das mit dem Resourcen Monitor in Win 7 schau ich mir auch noch an.

Geronimo
...


----------



## mattinator (12. Dezember 2009)

Prima, werde es dann nach der Umstellung auf Windows 7 64 Bit sicher auch installieren.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (15. Dezember 2009)

Computerbild.de und google bieten eine Art "goolge-Startseite" mit intergriertem Messgerät

einfach mal googln


----------



## kress (15. Dezember 2009)

also bei mir verschiebts über lan mit knapp über 10 mb/s, ganz angenehme Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## amdintel (16. Dezember 2009)

alles Quatsch was ihr hier schreibt 

installiere einfach ein Gaget für die Sibebar 
z.b. so was


----------



## riedochs (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das hier verwendet: NetIO :: network lab

Habe zum testen einfach eine 1GB große Datei kopiert.

Aus Erfahrung musst du ganze aber 2 - 3 mal machen um Ausreißer durch anderen Traffic ausschließen zu können.


----------

